# Dual Monitor



## Jean-JacquesSuter (Jul 8, 2020)

I am sure this question has been asked before, but I am unable to find it in the search threads.
Does Lightroom CC (Cloud based) support a second monitor ?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi and welcome!

In short, no, not currently.


----------

